# Radio Installation Question



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Question for the silver radio owners, how is it installed?

I just received in the mail lastnight my warranty replacement radio, I previously had the white crapper and now they sent me the newer silver one. There aren't any threaded holes in the top like the white one had. Plus they didn't send me the manual with it. The white one had 4 bolts that went through the cabinet and screwed into the radio body holding it in place.

Anyone have any ideas how the silver model mounts??

Thanks for any info

Kevin


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Kevin - Is it the Jensen radio? Mine has an enclosure that is screwed to the bottom of the cabinet and the radio is slid into that enclosure. It snaps in.

Its an old saying around here but if you have pictures of the radio you have it may help us see the problem you have.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Is this model similar to anyone elses???

Thanks


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

That looks like the one that was originally in my 26RS. It didn't work, and the dealer exchanged it for one of the white ones he had in stock. I didn't watch the installation though. Sorry Kevin. It is pretty much that same quality of the white one, just in a flashier package.

On a short hijack....are you going to the game tonight? You can PM the answer to that.

Go Trashers!
Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh Yeah!! Hockey tonight and tomorrow night. The wife is out to Buffalo this weekend so it is just me and the two dogs and lots of live action hockey.

Danbury Trashers are going down again, as well as the Richmond Dogs. Jackals will prevail!!

Free tickets, ice cold beer await me tonight at 6:30 woohooo!!!!

So in other words I've another crappy radio that I don't know how to install


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

HP,
Let me save you some time & frustration. That is the same radio that came in our '04. It's not worth whatever effort you put into mounting it. Most cds skip like crazy & I can't play anything I've burned myself. It should be classified as lo-fidelity. Remember the AM radio in you 1st car? It's not much better. At least you didn't have to pay for it.

TM4


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Kevin, I agree with TM4 on that one. Starting with I think the late...late...late 2004's, Outback started using the Jenson Unit. From what I have read, this is miles above the old units. I plan on replacing that piece of c--- sometime next year, but to be honest, I very rarely use it anyway.

Tim

PS We play Richmond this weekend also, I think at home. I guess this weekend is going towards Eastern div. braggin rights. Danbury is currently in 2nd, right behind the Jackels. Your gonna get "Trashed"

HCHH


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Even the Jensen isn't anything to write home about. Has some 'features' I don't like, the volume set to 10 whenever you turn it on for example. There are probably a lot of radios out there with CD players that would be very good without spending a lot.

Kind of depends on how much you use it and what for. It's no home theater. Not like Jolly's gonna get in his new fiver







he described.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Tim, Just got home... Elmira Jackals 3 Danbury2, that means the trash folks lost!!!







So sorry for you...hehehehehe Still number one in the East UHL league. At least it was entertaining. Maybe I can come to your town and we can go see a game. The lady who gave me the tickets is going to Danbury in November to watch a game.

Maybe this is the time I install a undercounter coffee machine for my wife and install a traditonal style car radio above the microwave. At least that would cover up the old radio hole in the cabinet. Ho hum I was hoping I was getting the new improved radio.

We will see.

Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I listened to the last few mins of the 2nd, and the last half of the 3rd. To me it sounds like Elmira's got one heck of a goal tender with 42 saves tonight. The penalties are killing Danbury. If it hadn't been for that 3rd period pwr play goal, probably would have been a tie.

Danbury plays Adirondack tomorrow away,and Richmond on Sunday at home.

As far as the radio, I was thinking about putting a drop down LCD TV/DVD player there for rainy days, and a car style radio somewhere else. haven't really given it much thought past that, since the TV that I liked is more expensive the the 3 TV's I have in the house right now......combined!

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Tim,

If you originally had a radio style like this one, how was it mounted? There must be some sort of bracket.

I am going to call the dealer Monday and see what they will do since I can't install this one.

The flip down tv idea would look neat, but I won't end up with one, I really could care less about having a tv when I camp, I much rather sit outside and enjoy nature. That is why I like to camp, to get out and away from the everyday hassles of life.

Richmond is going









Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I don't remember exactly how or if there was a different bracket. I will look at mine tonight and get back to you. I tend to feel the same way about the TV while camping, which is why I'm not going to spend $1300 for the flip down unit. But, I also love gadgets, so who knows....

Tim


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Never had any kind of problem with mine other than it not playing as loud as I want it too!







But seriously, no probs what-so-ever. Even with burned CD's.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I think a bonafide car stereo is definately in order for this one. Much more power and better sound. One of our members had a good idea about this too. For those of us too cheap to go with a satelite TV, consider installing a car stereo with XM radio. Then in addition to dependable music you can get the audio feed to the likes of CNN to keep up with the news. I'm kind of a news junkie and this sounded good to me


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Kevin, just one more trip away from the topic.....Danbury 3 Richmond 0!

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Brag, brag, brag.. see how you are....

Just because they finally are catching up to, let's see, Number 1 in the League!!!!

EASTERN GP W L SOP PTS 
Elmira 6 4 2 0 8 
Danbury 6 4 2 0 8

Just wait, the Garbage boys will suffer the bite of a Jackal again soon.

It might be worth the 4 hour drive so we could check out a game together. How far is the arena from Albany? I may be there in November.

Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

We are about 2-2.5 hours from Albany, depending on your route of choice, and traffic. I still haven't been down to a game. Listened to a bunch of 'em on the web cast though. We were at the Ice Arena on Saturday morning for a gas leak (obviously, I was working). Looks a lot different then it did the last time I was inside. They added a bunch of seats.

Just to keep things on topic, how's the radio install going?

Tim


----------



## bjenkins7 (Mar 10, 2004)

Twins Make 4 said:


> HP,
> Let me save you some time & frustration. That is the same radio that came in our '04. It's not worth whatever effort you put into mounting it. Most cds skip like crazy & I can't play anything I've burned myself. It should be classified as lo-fidelity. Remember the AM radio in you 1st car? It's not much better. At least you didn't have to pay for it.
> 
> TM4
> [snapback]17168[/snapback]​

























I feel the same way! I thought the cheap tinny sound was because the speakers was the rock-bottom cheapest things I have seen; so I got some good speakers. I found out that the system isn't even stereo............ speakers are wired up for mono sound!!!!!!!!! That's 1950 stuff.
I am on the look for another under-the-counter unit. I am not sure if it will be a auto radio/CD combo, or a Bose, etc.

Anybody got any ideas? It only has 2 original speakers, so if I go for a 4 speaker stereo setup (car type), I will need to cut 2 more 6" holes in my ceiling.
Thanks to all, bjenkins7 fm Va Beach, VA


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Well I contacted my dealer last week about the radio he sent me that is unmountable, they now are sending me some sort of bracket to mount it. So far it has been roughly 2 months and still the wires are hanging down. Maybe by next year I will have it mounted to see if it is as bad as you all say, I sure hope not.

My ultimate goal for a cd/radio is to buy a traditional car stereo and install that, then get some car speakers for the ceiling and call it good. But right now I am pursuing the warranty track. I will still look at installing the car radio above the microwave in that wasted space spot.

The saga continues.

bjenkins7----I believe I have 3 or 4 ceiling speakers, not 2. The wiring harness has lots of un-used speaker wires, not sure how they all can be used.

kevin


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

For those of you with the new Jensen style radio, is the support bracket black and taper smaller towards the back? My dealer sent me the bracket for the silver radio and I received this thing that would perfectly mount a car type radio. Just wondering if this is the latest and greatest radio bracket. It has 2 holes in the front for knobby radios or you can remove it for a single DIN style.

Another call to dealer coming up... the saga continues


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Better get that fixed, how are you going to listen to the Jackels lose to the Trashers this weekend?
















Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Ohh, I'm sorry mister, who is STILL number one????
















Who needs a radio when I already know they will win.

Nanner, nanner, nanner.....hehehehehehe

EASTERN GP W L SOP PTS 
*Elmira * 11 7 4 0 14 
Danbury 11 6 5 0 12 
Richmond 10 5 4 1 11 
Adirondack 11 4 4 3 11


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, you do have two chances to lose this weekend, and one of those will be on Danbury's home ice, (a first for Elmira if I'm not mistaken.) I won't be able to go to the game Sunday, but I'm going to try to make next Friday's game (11/19) against Elmira.

On a thread related note, Did I understand you to say the dealer, after sending you the radio with out the mounting bracket, sent you the wrong mounting bracket after you called him? Doesn't he know which radio he sent you?

Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, you do have two chances to lose this weekend, and one of those will be on Danbury's home ice, (a first for Elmira if I'm not mistaken.) I won't be able to go to the game Sunday, but I'm going to try to make next Friday's game (11/19) against Elmira. One thing Danbury appears to be doing is leading the entire league in Penalty minutes......





















.....hey, guys....you score any goals if your sitting in the box!. Sometimes I feel like I'm listening the movie Slapshot with Paul Newman, "....old time hockey, we puttin' on the foil....."

On a thread related note, Did I understand you to say the dealer, after sending you the radio with out the mounting bracket, sent you the wrong mounting bracket after you called him? Doesn't he know which radio he sent you?

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I sent my dealer my broken white radio, he sent me the silver one in return. The silver one has no threaded mounting holes in the top like the white one did, so I asked him what to do, they sent me the bracket required to mount it. But the bracket is the size of a car radio and has holes exactly to mount a car radio, the silver one is not a car radio, so it doesn't fit.

So I am hoping to have them send me the car radio stlye now. Who knows, I may end up with a boom box next.









For hockey, I usually sit very near the Sin Bin, where lots of Trash end up, even Gretzky was in there, imagine that the Great One's brother sitting in the Sin Bin, hehe. Danbury is a big team but Elmira is a fast and talented team. Friday the Trash are in town, we will get out a big broom and sweep them away...

Lets go Jackals!!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Tim,

I wanted to make sure that you are up to date, hehehehehehe









EASTERN GP W L SOP PTS 
Elmira 12 8 4 0 16








Danbury 11 6 5 0 12








Richmond 10 5 4 1 11 
Adirondack 11 4 4 3 11


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Gee, thanks......I will have to listen to the game tomorrow night. I wanted to go, but the wife will be out of town this weekend, and getting sitting for my daughter will be tough on such short notice. I would take Timmy, but I know that Erin wouldn't sit for the whole game.

How are you making out with the radio?

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Just received a message from parts guy, he said he will discuss "my" radio problem with the manager and will get back to me. Funny how it has turned into "my" problem.

Let's see, their radio broke, they sent me one I couldn't install, they sent me the wrong bracket, my problem?









I had managed to score free Hockey tickets for Saturday but my wife turned them down because she felt I would be too busy moving her business.







I have been working for her every night till 10:00, and up at 5:00 every morning, I guess she isn't willing to give me a break till it's all done.

Tonight Danbury is going in the trashcan--again!!! hehe

Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

This has got to be purely a matter of principle, because the "high" quality, "hi-fidelity" NON Stereo radio/cd player that they sent you just really isn't worth all this effort, IMHO.

I personally would be after the dealer also though, purely on principle, as they are required to service the product, and it doesn't seem like they are doing that.

Good luck with that.

Hopefully, we will finally learn how to beat you guys tonight. After this weekends games, we will be 2-2 against you guys.....at least we're not leading the league in penalty minutes anymore. Flint appears to have the distinction now, though Brad Wingfield leads the league with individual minutes in the box.....109! We also are leading the league for shorthanded goals...no wonder with all that time in the penalty box.

I'll be listening tonight, and if the wife is home early enough on Sunday, I might try to get to the game.

Good luck with the radio.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Tim,

Winger played in Elmira for a few years, had something like 575 PIM's one year. This year he is way out of shape, sluggish. He also was arrested a few times for problems in bars, can't control the temper. I believe he hit a undercover cop one time at the bar. Sad thing is he can play good when he wants to, just a hothead. Glad he is on your team now.

Have a great weekend, while listening to the beating Danbury will take.

Nice avatar---NOT!!!









Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Danbury 3
Elmira 2


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I knew it was coming.....














































Can you lose that avatar....


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Should I add insult to injury with last nights score?









Danbury 6
Elmira 4

I like my avatar.....









I figure we are about 2 games out of first now. To bad we lost to Richmond Saturday..

How's the radio dilema unfolding?

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Radio message received this morning....
















"""Kevin,

Unfortunately the manufacturer will not allow us to upgrade/enhance a unit under warranty. They actually frown upon us sending any part out directly to a customer. The warranty should be administered just like your car, meaning we have to have the unit here. Your radio concern is a classic example, with the mounting hardware issue. I can assure you that Ken our parts manager is working to get the correct parts for you. I understand that Terry was trying to assist you in this matter, and we will continue to to try and resolve this issue. We will be closing down on 11/24/04 through 01/03/05. If parts cannot be procured before that shut down I may suggest bringing the unit in sometime this spring. At that point if the parts were not in stock we would have the opportunity to find a like part here on the lot and get you taken care of.
Thanks """"""

















Hopefully I will have better luck with my hockey team.

I still can't figure out the post times, it is not 9:40 when I did this??


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

That translates into something like....."yeah, we screwed up, but it's your fault that we screwed up, so don't let it happen again!"

I'm not really sure what the "upgrade/enhancement" would be, if they are just replacing an inoperable radio. Especially if they sent you the silver one. I have had both, started with the silver one, that didn't work, and the dealer put in the white one. It is much easier to read the buttons, and dials. Neither was a HI-Fidelity stereo unit, but.....

Ask the dealer, if he doesn't want to send you the parts, then will he pay for your gas consumption to tow the trailer to his shop?

At least the Jackels are still in first place in the Eastern division, but Danbury is only 2 pts. back......









Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Tim,

Just a little reminder for you.......

LEAGUE TEAM LEADERS
* GOALS Elmira 61*








*ASSISTS Elmira 101*








* POINTS Elmira 162*








PIM Flint 585
MINORS Elmira 117
MAJORS Flint 31
10-MIN MISC Danbury 15








GAME MISC Flint 15
MATCH Adirondack 1
Danbury 1
PP GOALS FOR Muskegon 21
SH GOALS FOR Danbury 5
SH GOALS AG Port Huron

EASTERN GP W L SOP PTS
*Elmira 16 9 7 0 18 *








Adirondack 14 7 4 3 17 
Danbury 14 8 6 0 16








Richmond 12 7 4 1 15

As it was once said... *You Can't Touch This!!!*

nanner, nanner...nanner


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, I just checked the score of tonights game, currently in the 2nd intermission, and Danbury 2 Elmira 1, and there is still 24 games left on Danbury's schedule for the season.

Like Yogi (and I don't mean the bear) once said, it ain't over 'til its over.

Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ok, you guys won this week, in a shoot out, and we beat Adirondack last night. That puts us back in 2nd place, and only......1 point behind you guys. Wednesday at Elmira will be a crucial game...for both teams. Are you going?

Anymore word on the radio "upgrade"?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Kevin, anymore news on the radio???

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Tim,

WOW!! I was expecting to get slammed for 3rd place, whew....

No word on the radio, the dealer is closed till January. I am looking into stereo systems for my car and the possibility of taking my current car stereo and seeing if it would work in the camper.

I have a window replacement side-job to do, when I get paid for that I am probably going to crank up my Honda stereo system. We will see, we sure have dumped tons of loot into my wife's business move. Time will tell.

Another free hockey ticket for this Saturday against Richmond. Last Saturday my neighbor and I went to a free game against Richmond and after the game we were talking to the Richmond head coach at the local tavern kinda neat to get his perspective on Richmond's 9-2 loss







.

Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ok, just wanted to see how you were doing.....I wouldn't think of bringing up the current standings in the UHL Eastern Division....


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I just brought mine in for a bit of warranty work. They replaced my cheap white radio with the cheap silver radio playing through the same cheap speakers.

I'm very happy as I still can't believe I have a radio in my camper.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Jim,

How is your silver radio mounted?

Kevin


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Kevin

Hope this helps. It looks like there is a small mounting plate. Grey, about 3/8 inch thick, between the radio and cabinet. Doesn't look like they included it with your radio.




























If you need to see these bigger, I can upload them again. I decreased the size because it's late and I should go to bed. (Dial-up)

Jim


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)




----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Kevin

Did you ever get that radio mounted?









Jim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Jim,

No go on the radio yet. The dealer was closed for a few months. I will be getting back on them when they return.

Kevin


----------

